# Store Bought Honey in Mead



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

No comparison at all unless you're buying high quality varietals at your store (such as citrus). With the stuff in the supermarket its a relatively bland clover at best, and sunflower honey mixed with cornsyrup at worst.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Agreed. The exception (which is probably obvious) is local un-abused honey from a store where you know how it's been treated. Even the crunchy-granola co-ops here, who shriek in terror at a mistreated soybean, think nothing of storing their honey at 120 degrees for weeks at a time  . The homebrew shop I operated, of course, kept it in a hopper and gently warmed only if required to de-granulate and only enough to drain into containers for sale.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I disagree. I made some mead my first year, 1G homegrown, 1 G big box retailer. Mine was drinkable sooner, bibgbox had to age a few more years but was delicious.

Having said that, as a more knowledgeable consumer, I don't use retail honey any more.


----------

